# Unable to Run



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 16, 2009)

Due to a serious hip injury about 13 years ago, I can only kinda run about 10 meters at most.  Other than that I got a pretty good powerwalk.  Definitely not enough to get away from the bad guys.

I know the best way to avoid trouble is to get away from it or talk it down or at worst get the hell outta there.  I simply cannot run away from trouble.  In order to make up for that fact, I go quite heavily armed for a private citizen(thank the gods I live in a state where I can do that easily).  

What would you focus on if you couldn't run away?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 16, 2009)

Jeff I think you are going about it right by training, training and more training and giving yourself the best possible odds by having various tools to use if needed.  Running is always a good option but...... it is not always an option.  Ie. if the opponents are faster, younger and in better shape than you running may only get you tackled from behind.  So having the ability to deal with danger if needed is a must.  In that situation I personally would always want to have the tool advantage!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 16, 2009)

SFC JeffJ said:


> Due to a serious hip injury about 13 years ago, I can only kinda run about 10 meters at most.  Other than that I got a pretty good powerwalk.  Definitely not enough to get away from the bad guys.
> 
> I know the best way to avoid trouble is to get away from it or talk it down or at worst get the hell outta there.  I simply cannot run away from trouble.  In order to make up for that fact, I go quite heavily armed for a private citizen(thank the gods I live in a state where I can do that easily).
> 
> What would you focus on if you couldn't run away?



Exactly that.  I can't run very far or very fast, due to ECP (Extreme Cheeseburger Poisoning).  I'm working on it, but in the meantime, your example is a good one.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Feb 16, 2009)

If you can not run try learn to back peddle. Walking backwards,angling,misdirection will get you closer to an area that is the advantage while keeping the opponent under your eye.

You can also uses objects if any to create distance or slow down the opponent.

IMO it is not so much how fast you are but how quickly you can change direction giving what is called the ole' slip.


----------



## kaizasosei (Feb 16, 2009)

I would practice intense stretching all the time and train with wide stances.  
I mean, if you can run 10 meters, then it stands to reason that with the right preparation and training, you can stretch the 10 meters to 15 or 20 meters.
There are plenty of people that can't even run 10 meters without breaking a sweat....

For combat, if i couldn't run, then i would work strongly on blocking.  In very intense combat, it is often very helpful being light on ones feet, but if you can be firm as a mountain, that can be good too.

Train for health and personal excellence anyhow, don't just train for combat.


j


----------



## seasoned (Feb 16, 2009)

SFC JeffJ said:


> Due to a serious hip injury about 13 years ago, I can only kinda run about 10 meters at most. Other than that I got a pretty good powerwalk. Definitely not enough to get away from the bad guys.
> 
> I know the best way to avoid trouble is to get away from it or talk it down or at worst get the hell outta there. I simply cannot run away from trouble. In order to make up for that fact, I go quite heavily armed for a private citizen(thank the gods I live in a state where I can do that easily).
> 
> What would you focus on if you couldn't run away?


I feel that I have a similar predicament as you. I have trained most of my life, but at my age, I can only do half of what I could when I was younger. My antidote, I have mellowed out a lot, have learned to pick my shots very carefully, I have become an ambassador of good common sense, and if all else falls. J I carry a glock 40 and a folding knife, just to enhance the part I lost somewhere along the way.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 16, 2009)

Close quarter combat, it is your best friend when the stituation calls for it. I know and understand about the running mainly because of bad knees.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 16, 2009)

kaizasosei said:


> I would practice intense stretching all the time and train with wide stances.
> I mean, if you can run 10 meters, then it stands to reason that with the right preparation and training, you can stretch the 10 meters to 15 or 20 meters.
> There are plenty of people that can't even run 10 meters without breaking a sweat....
> 
> ...



It's taken me this long, along with an additional surgery, of stretching, leg stregthing, and rehab to get as mobile as I am.  As far as the blocking goes, I"m still pretty light on my feet as long as I don't have to cover much distance(no shooting in for the grapple for me).  

But thank you, and everybody else for the advice and such.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Feb 16, 2009)

SFC JeffJ said:


> What would you focus on if you couldn't run away?


 
Jeff,

Awhile back I had both knees injured (one hyperextension, the other streched ligaments.) I could not run either.

From the actual H2H combat standpoint I learned to use my hands much much better. I also learned to use footwork to avoid blows and counter. I also saw the value of a good weapon, weither cane, knife, or gun! I even still have my perscription to use a cane (which you have to have in order for it not to be considered a club.)

I also got better at spotting indicators of trouble. Understanding peoples body language and what they are really saying.

I also simply didn't go to bad places (never was much into that anyway.) And I increased my awarenss of my surroundings. 

All these are important. Hopefully you simply avoid bad places and times to keep you safe. If not, your preception spots trouble early and maybe you avoid that to.

But then, if you see the trouble coming, but can't bug out, you know well how to fight.

Deaf


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 16, 2009)

Train for awareness:

Running away is the second best self-defense out there.

Even better, is catching a situation before it develops, so you can _walk_ away.

Kata and meditation help with this.  So will sparring.  There are observation techniques you can learn from security professionals.  Also just practice as you move through your day.

I'm comfortable giving the bad guy an elbow in the neck if he needs it, but I'd rather be safe at home snuggling my wife well before the bad guy shows up.


----------



## Aikicomp (Feb 17, 2009)

bushidomartialarts said:


> Train for awareness:
> 
> Running away is the second best self-defense out there.
> 
> ...


 
+1 Good posting.
When I was coming up in rank, my teacher used to always say " The best self-defense technique is avoiding the situation all together, and that comes with a lot of practice and being aware of your surroundings." When I teach my students now I tell them to practice "Mental Ju-Jitsu" to be aware of their surroundings and the people and things around them. We have a class structured completely around awareness called "Practical Application" in our beginner's course. Students have told me that class has given them the insight to see problems coming and to recognize potentially dangerous situations BEFORE they bumbled into them and got into trouble. Aside from that your technique has to be more pinpoint, more targeted, more powerful and more efficient as well as using your surroundings (strategy and tactics) to your advantage to make up for your inability to retreat. Good luck in your training.

Yours in Budo

Michael


----------



## MJS (Feb 17, 2009)

SFC JeffJ said:


> Due to a serious hip injury about 13 years ago, I can only kinda run about 10 meters at most. Other than that I got a pretty good powerwalk. Definitely not enough to get away from the bad guys.
> 
> I know the best way to avoid trouble is to get away from it or talk it down or at worst get the hell outta there. I simply cannot run away from trouble. In order to make up for that fact, I go quite heavily armed for a private citizen(thank the gods I live in a state where I can do that easily).
> 
> What would you focus on if you couldn't run away?


 
Sounds like you already have a good plan.   IMO, I'd think the best things to do would be to really make sure that empty hand and weapon techniques are top notch.  Additionally, carrying a handgun is another option, though depending on where you live, when you can/can't use it, will probably vary.


----------



## mozzandherb (Feb 17, 2009)

Like you said the best defense is to try and avoid any provocation that might entail you to defend yourself.  This can mean talking to try and diffuse the situation, calling for help, or maybe if you feel the need to, carry a weapon.  Being able to run to escape is good, but like was mentioned running might not always safe your butt


----------



## geezer (Feb 17, 2009)

SFC JeffJ said:


> What would you focus on if you couldn't run away?


 
Let's see. Like a lot of folks have said, avoidance of conflict has got to be priority number one... for anyone, regardless of running ability. Second priority: defusing a tense situation before it escalates. And third, positioning yourself for the best defense you've got, should all else fail.

Maybe you could look at your situation as a strength. Should it come to violence, in spite of everything, then the "fight or flight" response kicks in. Some folks can't decide what to do and panic, ending up as paralyzed as a deer in the headlights. But you don't have to worry about that. _You_ have no choice to consider. You can't run, so you can't be a deer in the headlights. You've got to be a cornered cougar. You are armed, trained, and mentally prepared. The choice is run-away or kick-***. And you are fresh out of run-away.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Feb 17, 2009)

Deaf beat me to it in recommending a cane.

I was thinking about this post from last night, and this same thought occurred to me. Who better to carry a cane than someone with mobility problems? I've not heard about the prescription issue, but a cane itself technically requires no permit and certainly can't be construed as a concealed weapon. 

I've heard great things about cane seminars, and there's a weapon you can safely practise with in the dojo or elsewhere. Best of all, it's already in your hand.


----------



## matt.m (Feb 17, 2009)

Jeff,

As you recall I have to wear 2 leg braces and walk with a cane a lot.  Here is the deal for me my friend.  I ride an airdyne bike for 30 min a clip a few days a week.  Also, I do a lot of kicking reps, horse stance and body weight squats.

Some food for thought man,  obviously I cant run for nuthin man so I hope this helps dude.


----------



## Archangel M (Feb 17, 2009)

bushidomartialarts said:


> Train for awareness:
> 
> Running away is the second best self-defense out there.
> 
> ...


 
+1+1

I would also add..make some common sense decisions about who you associate with, where you go frequently and what you do for "fun".


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 17, 2009)

Archangel M said:


> +1+1
> 
> I would also add..make some common sense decisions about who you associate with, where you go frequently and what you do for "fun".


The funny thing is about all I do anymore outside the house is going out to train. Or go have a beer with people I train with after class.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Feb 17, 2009)

SFC JeffJ said:


> The funny thing is about all I do anymore outside the house is going out to train. Or go have a beer with people I train with after class.




Hear!  Hear!  That's about the extent of my social life, too.  If I'm not at home, I'm outside with a half dozen black belt friends.


----------



## still learning (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello,  If attack? ...unable to run away or leave?

Most of us know the human being has parts on the body that can end a sitution quickly

Vote for the eyes?   striking the eyes or gouging? ..you can always give it back!

striking the nose
poping the ears
striking the throat
hitting the groin
breaking fingers
breaking joints ankles, knees, etc..
biteing anywhere...
and use anything for a weapon or defence (to keep distance)

PS: having a killer instinct and never give up....will help too!

MOST important in any level or martial art skills is:  Endurance to out last....

Aloha,


----------



## Brian King (Feb 21, 2009)

*SFC JeffJ wrote:*


> I simply cannot run away from trouble. In order to make up for that fact, I go quite heavily armed for a private citizen(thank the gods I live in a state where I can do that easily).


 


> What would you focus on if you couldn't run away?


 
Jeff, thanks for taking the time to start a great topic. It is an interesting question and one that all martial artists (as also seen in many of the above comments) will sooner or later have to face as we age and deal with injuries and sicknesses. We will not be forever young and strong while those that we may face and those felons that those in Law enforcement do have to face stay the same age. The average age of violent felons is I guess somewhere in the high teens low twenties and likely always will be even as we ourselves age. 

Some of the more commonly overlooked areas to train with this in mind (for SD) is learning how to do your art on various terrain, uneven, slopped, slick, covered with different obstacles are all types of ground that should be explored. The experience of working on these kinds of terrains can free the mind from worrying about tripping or losing the footing due to slipping. The more we can free the mind from worries the freer we will be to deal with the situation as needed. 

Another area often either overlooked or not emphasized enough in my opinion is accessing the carry weapons while under pressure and in the fight. Being able to defend and attack while able to access a weapon simultaneously is a skill that cannot be over rated in my opinion and the training to acquire this skill is so much fun that it should be explored whether a martial artist carries weapons or not. It is good not to be able to access weapons while in contact range of fighting but it is also great to be able to recognize when your opponent(s) is accessing a weapon while in the fight with you. For a visual idea of what I am talking about see the Systema clip titled first to draw with Vladimir and Max working a drill. The clip is located here http://www.russianmartialart.com/main.php?page=clips#

When a person decides to carry weapons they often practice using the weapons but not accessing them. I strongly suggest when doing knife/gun drills that the martial artist should put away the tool after each turn at the drill. For example if one is doing a knife drill say against kicks or strikes start with the knife in your pocket or waist band and draw the knife as the attack commences then as the cuts/ takedown is completed put the knife back into the pocket or waist band right away. The motions putting away the knife will be very similar to the motions to draw the blade so you get to practice twice in one drill. It is also wise to get into the habit of putting away the weapon when it is not needed. The police rolling up to a call and seeing someone with a bloody knife does not make a great first impression LOL not to mention others might not see all the action but they will remember and notice someone standing with a blade in their hands. If training with a partner it is important that they also practice the draw and put away both so they get smoother and more practiced but so that you benefit from seeing the actions and tells of a person accessing a weapon.

Some people when choosing to go armed have made the decision that they if needed will be able to access their weapon of choice and use it as intended. They have thought about it and trained in the use (strategy and tactics) of the weapon and have became proficient with the weapon but unfortunately they often overlook the psychological and physiological aspects of using deadly force and the needs to train for and understand this aspect of combat and survival.

Many posts above have stressed the importance of awareness in avoiding conflicts and rightly so. Combat avoided is combat won. Others including myself gave advice on how to train for the combat. One area overlooked at the armed martial artists peril is the after action needs. Action professionals train this and the armed civilian should as well. Learning how to articulate the need for using deadly force, knowing the local and federal laws pertaining to the use of lethal force and having a relationship with an attorney and having the attorney on your side prior to the combat is very wise. Having a support group of like minded (combat military veterans and law enforcement and other emergency personal make very good choices) individuals that you can talk to after the event to help sort out the emotions and stress (both internal and external stresses such as press and retributions) It is important to have family and friends commit to helping you and your family prior to your needed the help is vital. Many that you think will help you may not as they have to deal with their own fears and justifications that your successfully surviving armed conflict arouses. Your family should be prepared to leave your home for an extended time (staying with friends or family) and you should have a legal fund already set up (can be part of your emergency fund). Having the numbers for (subtle) bio cleaners is also not a bad idea if the battle occurred in your home or business. It might be a couple of days or even weeks before you are allowed to clean the mess and the blood and umm stuff can be dangerous as well as disgusting. The family able to come home to a cleaned and repaired home is much healthier for the family than coming home and having to relive the attacks and the consequences of the attacks. A person that chooses to go armed should also prepare themselves for wearing the mark of Cain. Some of your neighbors and friends and family will see you differently. It is to be expected and can be dealt with many ways and those should be looked into prior to being needed. 

A few thoughts I hope that some might find useful
Sorry about the long windedness I am waiting for the spike UFC (95?) free event and had some time to kill.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Stonecold (Feb 22, 2009)

Working as a doorman, and otherwise being put in harms way over the years I  seemed to be able to tell when trouble is comeing. Being aware of where you are and whats going on around you seems to help avoid problems. When there is trouble pick your battles wisely, sometime you have to keep quite till  you have the advantage to strike or leave.  In Canada we can't carry a sidearm for selfdefence so a throw away boxcutter, dog repelent spray, batton, cane ect... can be employed. here you have to lose the weapon and flee to avoid being charged. Awareness is the best defence.


----------



## Balrog (Feb 22, 2009)

A hip injury that adversely affects your mobility is a perfect excuse to walk with a cane.  Get a good one (such as www.canemasters.com) and learn how to use it well.


----------



## chinto (Feb 24, 2009)

i would train and train some more, and if attacked use maximum force to stop that attack instantly!  the courts in the USA at least will take into consideration that you are limited in mobility.  I can not say as to other country's laws.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Feb 24, 2009)

SFC JeffJ said:


> Due to a serious hip injury about 13 years ago, I can only kinda run about 10 meters at most.  Other than that I got a pretty good powerwalk.  Definitely not enough to get away from the bad guys.
> 
> I know the best way to avoid trouble is to get away from it or talk it down or at worst get the hell outta there.  I simply cannot run away from trouble.  In order to make up for that fact, I go quite heavily armed for a private citizen(thank the gods I live in a state where I can do that easily).
> 
> *What would you focus on if you couldn't run away?*



How fast i could draw my weapon, in all seriousness

B


----------

